# 2007/2008 Price list



## lmarine (Aug 25, 2006)

what do you think?

Salt $150.00 ton
Bag Cal Chloride IE dragon melt $12.00 per bag
plow truck$100.00 an hour
Skidster $125.00 hour
dump truck ? an hour
Shovelers/blowers/quads $35.00 an hour
5"plus 10% of bid ?

please some input here too cheap? or????


----------



## TPC Services (Dec 15, 2005)

looks good are you running subs or all ur own equipment, if ur own I say a little high but thats in my neck of the woods in your's i bet there's a million people trying to get contracts

the bag chloride looks low I can't even get my hands on the good stuff for less the $15 I would charge at least 15-20% more then what it cost got to figure the time it takes to spread it .


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

Id love to get $100 for plowing. Im at about $80
We charge $120 - $250 for salt
Dragon melt we charge $16-$20
$100 for a bobcat doing walks
$35 for a guy on a shovel

I would plow for $70 an hour if its a good account that i can use tons of salt on. We only plow about 10 times but we can salt 40 times $$$$


----------



## dakotasrock (Mar 23, 2006)

I'd charge more for shovelers.... its really hard work.


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

$35 for a shovel guy?? Thats less than I charge for mowing. Back when I worked for someone else, I was in charge of the walk crew  , but I was paid $25 an hour, using their equiptment  


Try charging twice that, you might be suprised payup 


Bossman


----------



## lmarine (Aug 25, 2006)

so let me get this right $120 to $230 for salting per ton what is the diff why $120 or$230 what are the factors i thought i might be alittle low on the dragon melt iam going up to $18.00 bag it is alot of work with spreaders on a 40 acre complex iam still lost on the per ton rock salt i mean with gas prices ect what do u charge and make a living at it without being out of the ball park


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

It all depends on what you "CAN" charge. Last year I paid $65 a ton for bulk salt, I charged $300 a ton and I have no prolbems. I would not dream of spreading it for $85 a ton. If I had a 40 acre complex I would think the price would be alot lower than $300 a ton. My biggest place is somewhere close to 4 acres, but I have a lot of smaller places that feel $30 to spread 8o lbs of salt is a good deal. payup It just depends on what you can charge, every city is different.


Good Luck Bossman


----------

